# swelling not in injection point!



## JimmyDane (Apr 21, 2012)

Hi need a little advice,

I pinned 1ml of burr labs tri test 400 on saturday into my right glute, The day after my glute was sore as i expected!

However the pain has now settled in my tailbone area. I have a slight swelling at the base of my back.

It's not hot to the touch or red and there is no skin discolouring, the pain isnt getting any worse and i'm not fevering.

anyone any ideas? thanks for any response. Oh btw it was my 1st ever jab as i'm just starting a 12 week cycle.


----------



## JimmyDane (Apr 21, 2012)

Well it's 8 days on from the initial injection, the swelling has reduced massively and the pain has gone all together.

I think my fundamental mistake was not to massage the glute after the injection and to drive about 20 mins after the injection!

Well lesson learned for me.

I have since pinned again ( into my right delt ) i massaged the area after for 10 minuted then took a long power shower, This seemed to do the trick since there was no pain the following day!

Doesn't help much that i'm a massive hypocondriac!!


----------

